# Welcome and Introduction



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi everyone and welcome to the new forum on Anamorphic Projection 

To many people, Anamorphic Projection (Cinemascope) is still a bit of a mystery and is thought of as something that's reserved for the elite top end Home Theatre enthusiast..
This may have been the case many years ago, but today it's at the reach of just about anyone.

With the growing interest in this system of front projection, and with the advent of the DIY enthusiasts who set about making up their own lenses, things have moved rapidly ahead..

Today, one can make their own prismatic anamorphic lens, or buy a lens kit for a fraction of the price of a commercial lens, and obtain a comparable result..
Many people have now done this and almost without exception, everyone is very happy with the results, and wished that they had done it earlier..

In this forum we will discuss every aspect of anamorphic projection, that will enable you to convert your theatre to a Cinemascope Theatre..

These are some of the various aspects that will be discussed..

Commercial and DIY lenses..
Projectors that can be used with Anamorphic lenses
DVD players, HD, upconverting and upscaling.
Showing sub-titles within the image area..
Types of external Scalers required
Vertical stretch requirements
Lens mounts and slides
Aligning the system.
Calibration
Commercial and DIY Cinemascope screens
Curved screens with Anamorphic lenses
Masking systems
Pin-cushion effects
Throw ratio requirements
Seating distances..
Tips and Tricks.

Feel free to ask any questions about this type of projection system..

Prof..


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

We are very privileged to have with us, MarkTecher of CAVX Brisbane..

Mark is the designer/builder of the Aussiemorphic lens..
I can attest to the quality of his lenses, as I have the Mk.1 version..
The updated and current Mk.11 version has coated optics, and I believe that there is a Mk.111 in the pipeline..
Mark is a very helpful guy, and his knowledge of Anamorphic projection and HT in general will be a great asset to this forum..

Welcome Mark..


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Prof. said:


> ..Many people have now done this and almost without exception, everyone is very happy with the results, and wished that they had done it earlier..


I'd like to see more info on DIY setups!

Thanks
Ron


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll be doing a FAQ on this subject...stay tuned..


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

Cool, this is up and running now!!! Time for some fun...

Mark


----------



## mnfish (Jul 18, 2009)

Here is Mark's new MK3. 

http://www.anamorphiclens.com.au/


----------



## moh (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow I didn't know this existed. I've always wondered if it was possible to remove the letterbox. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The world of Constant Image Height projection using an Anamorphic lens, opens up a whole new viewing experience!..


----------

